# Bessacarr E695 - Stoves Grill door



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,
The grill door to my Stoves cooker in my Besscarr E695 needs replacing. Does anyone know where I can get hold of one ?
It's that awful burgundy colour that was the in-thing back in 1998.
Thanks,
Teebag


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stoves*

Hi

The first place to look, or establish contact is probably with Stoves - www.stoves.co.uk

Russell


----------

